# EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. März 2012)

*EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (7. März 2012)

*EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Der Mainboardkiller Nummer 1


----------



## TerrorTomato (7. März 2012)

*EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Ist jeder damit einverstanden wenn wir uns beim Everest einfach nur auf " WTF!? " einigen???


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Ist jeder damit einverstanden wenn wir uns beim Everest einfach nur auf " WTF!? " einigen???


 
Nö, ein WTF!? reicht nicht aus!

Die Frage ist, in wie fern der Everest die bisherigen Doppel-Tower Kühler überbieten kann...


----------



## e4syyy (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Der Mainboardkiller Nummer 1


 
Ich frage mich wie Mainboards sowas nur aushalten können / sollen....


----------



## Supeq (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Ich freu mich schon auf den Alpenföhn Olympus Mons


----------



## MainBrain (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Ich glaube Alpenföhn wird dann doch auf der Erde bleiben, zumindest was die Namensgebung angeht. Aber nach Everest kommt tatsächlich nichts mehr, was das noch toppen könnte. Allerdings ist der Kühler schon "ne Spur" zu groß und zu schwer für herkömmliche Mainboards.
Statt der vier Lüfter dürften aber auch zwei reichen (jeweils zw. den Kühltürmen).

Ich denke der wird erstmal nur ne Machbarkeitsstudie sein und so wahrscheinlich nie in den Handel kommen. Das Gewicht dürfte inkl. vier Lüfter schon recht nahe an 2 kg kommen, was defintiv zuviel wäre - auch für eine Verschraubung mit Backplate.


----------



## 4clocker (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Ist jeder damit einverstanden wenn wir uns beim Everest einfach nur auf " WTF!? " einigen???


Es wird entweder WTF oder FTW werden 



> Statt der vier Lüfter dürften aber auch zwei reichen (jeweils zw. den Kühltürmen).


Hätte wahrscheinlich mehr Sinn gemacht auf die beiden mittleren Lüfter zu verzichten und die Lammelen durchgehen zu lassen, dafür mit etwas mehr Abstand für z.B. silent/passiv


----------



## KingKoolKata (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



4clocker schrieb:


> Es wird entweder WTF oder FTW werden
> 
> Hätte wahrscheinlich mehr Sinn gemacht auf die beiden mittleren Lüfter zu verzichten und die Lammelen durchgehen zu lassen, dafür mit etwas mehr Abstand für z.B. silent/passiv



oder die abstände für die beiden Lüfter für super schmale versionen auslegen...dann wird der auch nicht so breit


----------



## hotfirefox (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



MainBrain schrieb:


> Das Gewicht dürfte inkl. vier Lüfter schon recht nahe an 2 kg kommen, was defintiv zuviel wäre - auch für eine Verschraubung mit Backplate.


Warum sollte das zuviel sein?
Es gab schon ganz andere Kühler in der Gewichtsklasse!
Es gibt auch ein tolles Video wo man sieht, wieviel so ein Mainboard aushält.


----------



## Schmenki (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Ich sehe schon die ersten Reklamationen, wo der Kühler + CPU + Stück des Mainboards und + Backplate im Gehäuse lagen weil der Kühler alles rausgerissen hat


----------



## MainBrain (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Warum sollte das zuviel sein?
> Es gab schon ganz andere Kühler in der Gewichtsklasse!
> Es gibt auch ein tolles Video wo man sieht, wieviel so ein Mainboard aushält.


 
Du kannst dir ja gerne 2 kg mit ordentlich Hebelwirkung an dein Mainboard hängen. Ich werde sowas defintiv nicht machen, da reicht mir schon das gute Kilo von meinem Ninja 3 um zu sehen, welche Belastungen das fürs Board bedeutet.


----------



## OctoCore (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Wauzi... ich habe mir ja zuerst die Augen gerieben, weil ich dachte, ich seh' doppelt. 
Da bin ich mal auf den ersten Test gespannt, ob viel auch viel bringt.
Olympus Mons? Das ist doch ein Vulkan - da könnten unerwünschte Assoziationen aufkommen.


----------



## EpicFail (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Wenn der so auf dem Markt kommt, wechsel ich meinen Alpenföhn K2 gegen den Everest (sofern der RAM es zulässt, und wenn der es nicht tut, dann Schraub ich eben die HEatspredaer ab) und stell den K2 dann auf den Schreibtisch, als Dekoration, oder so


----------



## BiosShock (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Hehe, das Ding kann man wohl auch für heisse Brennstäbe aus irgend einem AKW zum kühlen benutzen 

Was für ein Monster. Dachte mein Brocken wäre schon riesig - aber das - oh man.


----------



## Vortexx (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Wäre ja genau das richtige für meinem extremen Lüftkühlungsgehäuse


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Ach du heilige Sch***e 
Also wenn ich nicht vor hätte auch Wakü umzusteigen, würde ich mir so ein Teil kaufen  Oder vielleicht mach ich es auch  Zum testen 

Unglaublich!


----------



## LordNelson (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Also thermisch gesehen kann das Teil nicht viel TDP schlucken, im ersten Tower wird die Luft schon ziemlich erwaermt, bei zwei Tower hintereinander funktioniert das vielleicht noch aber bei drei, aber warten wir auf Tests.


----------



## Ernsti (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Langsam sollten sich die Hersteller mal Gedanken machen, welche anderen Möglichkeiten, Techniken und oder Materialien es gibt die erzeugte Abwärme abzuführen, ohne seinen Spielerechner in Lebensgefhar zu bringen!
Bevor jetzt manche sagen WAKÜ, ja ist ne Möglichkeit, aber die können und wollen sich manche leute halt nicht leisten!!!


----------



## netheral (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Es gibt auch ein tolles Video wo man sieht, wieviel so ein Mainboard aushält.


Kannst du vielleicht posten, wo man das findet? Interessiert mich gerade mal brennend. 

Der Kühler an sich: Mächtig triffts wohl, der Name sagts auch wohl an. Aber warum 4 Lüfter? Hätten es da nicht auch die 2 innen liegenden getan? Oder bringen da 2 weitere so viel mehr? Sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus. Nur blöd, dass man kaum noch aktuelle RAMs drunter bekommen dürfte.


----------



## Kev95 (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

*Bleibt für mich nur eine Frage offen:*
Passt das Ding in mein Asgard?


----------



## Seabound (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Das is ein verfrühter Aprilscherz, oder?


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Ist jeder damit einverstanden wenn wir uns beim Everest einfach nur auf " WTF!? " einigen???


 Ganz ehrlich:
Ich lesen den Beitrag und denke, wie denn solch ein " WTF!? " - Kühler aussehen muss.
Danach nehme ich meine Flasche, klicke mit meinem FUUUUUMTS auf den Artikel, warte bis das Bild geladen ist und denke "WTF!?" und muss aufpassen, nicht die teure G19 zu zerstören. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## elohim (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



Ernsti schrieb:


> Langsam sollten sich die Hersteller mal Gedanken machen, welche anderen Möglichkeiten, Techniken und oder Materialien es gibt die erzeugte Abwärme abzuführen, ohne seinen Spielerechner in Lebensgefhar zu bringen!
> Bevor jetzt manche sagen WAKÜ, ja ist ne Möglichkeit, aber die können und wollen sich manche leute halt nicht leisten!!!


 
Oder man holt sich einfach nen kleineren Kühler wenns nicht gefällt? Wird ja keiner gezwungen...


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

@ netheral

Drunna kloppe un gut is


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



4clocker schrieb:


> Hätte wahrscheinlich mehr Sinn gemacht auf die beiden mittleren Lüfter zu verzichten und die Lammelen durchgehen zu lassen, dafür mit etwas mehr Abstand für z.B. silent/passiv



Soviel Fläche inline bringt für silent nie einen Sinn und Passiv schon mal gar nicht. Bei den Abmessungen (einschließlich außen Lüfter) wäre es vermutlich angebracht, auf gleichem Volumen zwei Lamellenpakete quer zu verbauen, zwischen die zwei 120er nebeneinander passen.

Noch fragwürdiger ist aber imho die Bodenplatte. Auf einem So1155 System dürften nur die inneren vier von acht Heatpipes über dem IHS liegen und davon nur die innersten zwei über dem DIE. EKL hat es zwar sinnvoller Weise so gestaltet, dass die äußeren Türme auch mit den dritten-von-außen Positionen verbunden sind, aber trotz allem wird es die Wärme schwer haben, bis in die Spitzen zu kommen. Bei so einem Monster müsste man langsam aber sicher (wieder mal) mit verbundenen Heatpipes arbeiten, deren Basis eine gemeinsame Vaporchamber bildet, sonst wird das nur Masse statt Klasse.




Ernsti schrieb:


> Langsam sollten sich die Hersteller mal Gedanken machen, welche anderen Möglichkeiten, Techniken und oder Materialien es gibt die erzeugte Abwärme abzuführen, ohne seinen Spielerechner in Lebensgefhar zu bringen!
> Bevor jetzt manche sagen WAKÜ, ja ist ne Möglichkeit, aber die können und wollen sich manche leute halt nicht leisten!!!



Ich glaube, die machen sich da Gedanken drüber - aber sie finden einfach keine Lösung, die Naturgesetze zu verändern oder den Geschmack der Leute. (Preis sollte man bei den heutigen Kompaktkühlungen nicht mehr gegen Systeme mit aktiv bewegter Flüssigkeit anbringen können. Die kosten auch nicht mehr, als High-End-Luftkühler)





netheral schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht posten, wo man das findet? Interessiert mich gerade mal brennend.



Such dir doch einfach ein altes Board im Schrott und spring selbst drauf rum 
Wenn du es zerbrochen bekommst, schaffst du mehr, als ich


----------



## BigT72 (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

mir gefällt der, könnte mein IFX 14 ersetzen.


----------



## derP4computer (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Wenn der auf 2000g kommt, wäre das echt krass.


----------



## Rixx (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

******* so muss ein Kühler aussehen. Kann man wahrscheinlich nur auf einem Benchtable montieren


----------



## BlueLaser (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

wie wäre es mit einem Test?


----------



## optikboom (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Also ich war heute mit Lan Party auf der Cebit, und einer von EKL sagte mir,

das der Kühler so gegen August September kommen soll, und rund 1,3-1,5 Kilo

wiegen soll...aber genial ist er.


----------



## Torsley (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

für das teil musste dann extra stütz pfeiler im gehäuse anbringen weil das mainboard sonnst nen loch hat. ^^


----------



## netheral (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Such dir doch einfach ein altes Board im Schrott und spring selbst drauf rum
> Wenn du es zerbrochen bekommst, schaffst du mehr, als ich


Habe ich schonmal an meinem 1., beim Einbau gestorbenen Epox versucht. Das Ding hielt vom PCB her den Hammer gut aus. Und ich habe echt volle Pinne zugekloppt, wobei ich nicht der schwächste bin. Aber wie das aussieht, wenn da 2 kg immer dran hängen, auch während das Board im Betrieb durch die CPU warm wird... Sicher nicht so brutal wie volle Lotte mit dem Hammer. 

1,3 kg gehen direkt noch. Ich weiss nicht, was mein Venomous-X wiegt, aber sicher auch seine 600 g, obwohl es nur ein einziger Turm ist.


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Hier einige Vorschläge für Marketingsprüche des Himalaya:



> Wasserkühlungen? Wasserkühlungen?! Wer zur Hölle braucht Wasserkühlungen!





> Wir haben den Größten!





> Double the Size, Double the Kick!





> Nichts ist unmöglich, Himalaya!


----------



## optikboom (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

I´ve got Towers of Steel


----------



## xaverl12 (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Und bald werden Kupfer Preise explodieren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Langsam nimmt der Hype seltsame Züge an und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man damit deutlich bessere Werte erzielt. Gut das Board wird es überleben, da gab es ja mal ein Video wo jemand mit dem verbauten Scythe Orochi mit dem Board wie ein Fächer wedelte. Wers meint zu brauchen soll sich so etwas kaufen, bevor so etwas in mein Gehäuse wandert steige ich lieber auf Wasser um.


----------



## optikboom (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Aber hammer sieht er aus, das steht fest...


----------



## Softy (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Sehr schickes Teil  

Aber ich bezweifle, dass sich die Kühlleistung wesentlich von den bisherigen Doppelturm-Kühlern absetzen kann, zumindest beim Sockel 1155, der scheint wohl für größere CPU's konzipiert. Aber für den i7-3xxx + ordentliches OC wahrscheinlich auch zu schwach.  Ich bin auf Tests gespannt


----------



## Punsher (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

ersetz die 4 lüfter durch 4 industrielüfter  YAY


----------



## hBGl (7. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Endlich ein gelungener Northbridge Kühler! Der Everst ist gekauft 

Wie *ruyven_macaran* schon gesagt hat ist die Bodenplatte momentan eher suboptimal in Bezug auf Performance.
Ich hoffe, dass da mal Innovation rein kommt.


----------



## wobbes (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

sollte doch auf mein itx board passen oder ......


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



wobbes schrieb:


> sollte doch auf mein itx board passen oder ......


 
Denk mal schon...
Auf Erweiterungskarten und ein Case müsste dann verzichtet werden!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Falsch: Ein Case braucht er dann nicht mehr, das Board ist schließlich auch so gut abgedeckt


----------



## Memphis_83 (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

oh gott was der wohl wiegt. den muss man sicher im case extra mit streben abstützen^^


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Mal abgesehen vom Gewicht, finde ich ich dass ein Case mit Seitenfenster somit auch unnötig wird, wenn man dann nur noch einen Riesenblock mit Lüftern dran sieht. Ein Einbau, ohne das Board herausnehmen zu müssen wird da sicher auch flach fallen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Warum? Einfach ein paar Ameisen rein und schon wird was fürs Auge geboten 
Wenn die Kühler sich weiter durchsetzen gibt es wohl bald einen Wärmeleitschaum womit man den Tower dann vollrotzt. Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie weit die Werbung und der nutzen aus einander liegen. Was käme als nächstes, Kühler für die Kühler?


----------



## KillerCroc (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

 was ein Monster


----------



## guidoevo (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Was ein riesiger Trümmer...
Ich warte jeden Tag drauf das mein Himalaya ein Loch in mein MB reißt aber das ist die Krönung. Langsam finde ich das schon pervers, bevor ich mir so einen Klotz einbaue hole ich mir eine Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Warum? Einfach ein paar Ameisen rein und schon wird was fürs Auge geboten
> Wenn die Kühler sich weiter durchsetzen gibt es wohl bald einen Wärmeleitschaum womit man den Tower dann vollrotzt. Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie weit die Werbung und der nutzen aus einander liegen. Was käme als nächstes, Kühler für die Kühler?



Wie Supeq auf Seite 1 schon sagte, ein Alpenföhn Olympus Mons wäre doch mal was! Da hätte ich schon eine konkrete Vorstellung: 32 Heatpipes, welche durch das besagte Fenster/ Mesh auf das Gehäusedach verlaufen und schließlich zu je 4x in einem 8fachen Kühlblock enden. Man stelle sich nur die mögliche Anzahl an Lüftern vor, gigantisch!


----------



## optikboom (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Als nächstes werden Mini-Tornados für den PC erfunden, damit man nie mehr Kühler braucht.

@Dr. Bakterius:

Kühler für die Kühler für die Kühler für die Kühler für die Kühler für die Kühler für die Kühler für die Kühler für die Kühler für die Kühler für die Kühler.........


----------



## Heretic (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Wie geil ist den das Teil , da hatte aber das Entwicklerteam einen echten Traum.

Und am ende wird er alle Kühler in den schatten stellen ....


----------



## Thallassa (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



Heretic schrieb:


> Wie geil ist den das Teil , da hatte aber das Entwicklerteam einen echten Traum.
> 
> Und am ende wird er alle Kühler in den schatten stellen ....


 
Ich hoffe doch, das Ding sieht sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo arbartig geil aus *__*
Am besten wird der Everest Serienmäßig mit 4 x 140mm @ 800 - 1000 rpm ausgeliefert und kostet ~100 Euro - dann gehört er beim nächsten Upgrade (wahrscheinlich Haswell, falls der 860 und mein Brett noch ein Jahr fehlerlos mitmachen), die Kühlleistung stimmt bzw. unübertroffen ist und eine Sockelkompatibilität gegeben ist. Ich will das Teil sofort und meinen Noctua NH-D14 mit 3fach-Kühlung in die Tonne kloppen o_O - ne, lieber verkaufen. Trotzdem.


----------



## Fischer995 (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Oha wie geil O.O ich hoff der kommt bald raus dann leg ich mir das teil sofort zu. Wurst ob er sehr schwer is. Der wird so wie er aussieht ein Ultra tripple tower kühler


----------



## Lan_Party (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



Memphis_83 schrieb:


> oh gott was der wohl wiegt. den muss man sicher im case extra mit streben abstützen^^


 Siehe unten.


DeinNachbar schrieb:


> Also ich war heute mit Lan Party auf der Cebit, und einer von EKL sagte mir,
> 
> das der Kühler so gegen August September kommen soll, und rund 1,3-1,5 Kilo
> 
> wiegen soll...aber genial ist er.


 Mit Lüftern! Sie selbst haben vergessen den Kühler zu wiegen.  Aber sonst muss man sagen das der Support nett war. 
Könnte auch noch Fotos hochladen wenn erlaubt bzw. zur verfügung stellen. 

BTW: Kommen noch Infos zu den Kühlern von PCCOOLER? Da war ein extrem interessanter Kühler der bis zu 500W TPD kühlen kann! Bilder habe ich auch + Temps.



Thallassa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, das Ding sieht  sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  arbartig geil aus *__*
> Am besten wird der Everest Serienmäßig mit 4 x  140mm @ 800 - 1000 rpm ausgeliefert und kostet ~100 Euro - dann gehört  er beim nächsten Upgrade (wahrscheinlich Haswell, falls der 860 und mein  Brett noch ein Jahr fehlerlos mitmachen), die Kühlleistung stimmt bzw.  unübertroffen ist und eine Sockelkompatibilität gegeben ist. Ich will  das Teil sofort und meinen Noctua NH-D14 mit 3fach-Kühlung in die Tonne  kloppen o_O - ne, lieber verkaufen. Trotzdem.


 Er wird Serienmässig ohne Lüfter ausgeliefert und soll zwischen 60 und 65€ kosten. Der Preis steht aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## Thallassa (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Siehe unten.
> 
> Mit Lüftern! Sie selbst haben vergessen den Kühler zu wiegen.  Aber sonst muss man sagen das der Support nett war.
> Könnte auch noch Fotos hochladen wenn erlaubt bzw. zur verfügung stellen.
> ...


 
Meinst du den OC3 W120? Find' ich ne sehr komische konsturktion ^^ Ist PCcooler überhaupt auf dem europ./dt. Markt vertreten? Glaube nicht, oder?

60 - 65 ohne Lüfter? Deal!  Dann kann ich ja schön meine Noctuas weiterverwenden und hol mir noch einen NF-P14 dazu ^^


----------



## Heretic (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



Thallassa schrieb:


> 60 - 65 ohne Lüfter? Deal!


 
Aber nur wenn die Leistung stimmt


----------



## Lan_Party (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Meinst du den OC3 W120? Find' ich ne sehr komische konsturktion ^^ Ist PCcooler überhaupt auf dem europ./dt. Markt vertreten? Glaube nicht, oder?
> 
> 60 - 65 ohne Lüfter? Deal!  Dann kann ich ja schön meine Noctuas weiterverwenden und hol mir noch einen NF-P14 dazu ^^


 Das Model heist W120.
Heatpipes: 5x6mm und 4x6mm(WaKü)
Lamellen: 46
Lüfter: 800-2000 RMP; 18-38dBA
Rate mal wer Vertriebsleiter dieser Kühler ist. Als ich mit einem Mitarbeiter gesprochen habe gabe er mir eine Karte. EKL! 
Achja der W120 soll 50€ kosten!

Der Preis steht aber noch nicht fest!


----------



## optikboom (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Der W120 blieb bei rund 612 Watt so um die 69°C stehen, wobei die bei 200 Watt den Radi ausgemacht hatten, und deswegen noch restwärme drinne war.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



DeinNachbar schrieb:


> Der W120 blieb bei rund 612 Watt so um die 69°C stehen, wobei die bei 200 Watt den Radi ausgemacht hatten, und deswegen noch restwärme drinne war.


 Waren es nicht 67°C? Der Radi war naja...aber der AGB war interessant, hatte eine integrierte Pumpe!
Bilder von der CeBit


----------



## Jolly91 (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

2,3Kg Alpenföhn, oder eine Wasserkühlung mit nur 300g, aber ganz sicher das Monster 

Der wird schon mal favouritisiert für den Ivy, soll er mir auch 110€ kosten, wenn sichs nur ausgeht


----------



## optikboom (8. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

@Lan Party, nee der war kurz nachdem du die Fotos gemacht hast, kurz über 70, hat sich dann aber bei etwas unter 70 eingependelt.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. März 2012)

DeinNachbar schrieb:
			
		

> @Lan Party, nee der war kurz nachdem du die Fotos gemacht hast, kurz über 70, hat sich dann aber bei etwas unter 70 eingependelt.



Kk. Aber die abwärme hat man richtig gemerkt! okay bei 500Watt verständlich aber leise war es trotzdem. 

Beim Everest könnte man auch hohe headspreader benutzen, vorne einen 120er oder gleich weglassen. 

Achja und der Peter ist der VGA Kühler überhaupt!


----------



## Westcoast (9. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

ich bin sehr gespannt auf kolossos, mal schauen was der kühler leisten wird. mein I5 verschwindet unter dem kühler lach.
der piledriver von AMD und dieser kühler dazu, vielleicht wird das jahr doch interessant. hoffe AMD macht nach bulldozer einiges richtig.


----------



## optikboom (9. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

@Westcoast, hoffe ich auch, vor allem nachdem sie wieder ne super Grafikkarte rausgebracht haben


----------



## Jackey555 (11. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Wenn is das Ding sehe, finde ich meinen Genesis gar nicht mehr so geil. Wenn das Ding entsprechende Leistung bringt und in mein Case passt ist es gekauft.


----------



## Lan_Party (11. März 2012)

Ich würde ihn kaufen wenn er besser als der Silver Arrow SB-E ist. Dafür muss er aber viel besser sein. 
Wenn eine H100 trotzdem besser als die beiden ist dann kommt die in das neue System.


----------



## BigT72 (11. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

gibt es schon ein Termin wann der kommen soll?


----------



## Lan_Party (11. März 2012)

BigT72 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es schon ein Termin wann der kommen soll?



Gegen August oder September. Der genaue Termin steht noch nicht fest. Mehr Infos bekommst du ein paar Seiten davor.


----------



## BigT72 (11. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

ok danke


----------



## Andregee (11. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

in meinen augen ist das ding mehr schein als sein. jedem der 4 lüfter steht nur eine relativ kleine wärmeaustauschfläche zur verfügung. anschließend wird die erwärmte luft vom weiteren lüfter in den nächsten wärmetauscher geleitet und so weiter und so fort. 2 Lüfter bei gleichzeitig größeren Kühlrippen hätten sicher mehr Wirkung gezeigt.


----------



## Mr.joker (11. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Das Problem ist die Bodenplatte des Kühlers. Diese dürfte ca. 80 mm breit sein. Die meisten (Intel-) Heatspreader haben aber nur 37,5 x 37,5 mm (z.B. Sockel 1155)!
Selbst LGA2011 hat nur 52,5 x 45 mm.
D.h. bei allen "Mainstream-CPUs" wird der Kühlerboden über die Hälfte überhängen. Und das heißt wiederum, nur knapp vier der acht Heatpipes haben überhaupt Kontakt. Eine kleine Restwärme kann sicherlich noch über die Kühlerbodenplatte auch zu den äußeren Heatpipes geführt werden, aber natürlich auch nur vom äußeren Rand des Heatspreaders, wo es ohnehin schon nicht so warm wird. Richtig heiß wird's ja nur in der Mitte über dem Die.

Das Ganze ist in meinen Augen eine Fehlkonstruktion - leider! Sieht nämlich geil aus!
Man hätte besser fünf Heatpipes als untere Lage genommen und darüber in zweiter Lage noch mal drei und das Ganze eingebettet in einen passgenau gegossenen Kupferblock.

Gut gedacht (aber halt mit verschenktem Potenzial, da sie nicht richtig angesprochen werden können) sind jedoch die schmaleren Türme. Denn man sieht ja an z.B. Genesis oder Archon, dass es keine dicken Türme braucht, um hervorragend zu kühlen. Besser sind schlanke aber breite Türme mit großen (140er) Lüftern.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Die Heatpipes haben doch keinen direkten Kontakt mit dem Heatspreader der CPU.
Der Kühlerboden gibt die wärme an die Heatpipes weiter, aber du hast recht. Es wird sicher Leistung verschenkt bzw. nicht genutzt.


----------



## da brew (12. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



Mr.joker schrieb:


> Diese dürfte ca. 80 mm breit sein.



Wie kommst du auf 80mm? 8 6mm-Heatpipes => 48mm + ca. 1mm Zwischenraum und auf beiden Seiten ca. 2 mm Überhang => ca. 60mm. Da sind die Grundplatten von diversen anderen Kühlern (z. B. K2 des selben Herstellers) nicht (wesentlich) kleiner. 




Mr.joker schrieb:


> D.h. bei allen "Mainstream-CPUs" wird der Kühlerboden über die Hälfte überhängen. Und das heißt wiederum, nur knapp vier der acht Heatpipes haben überhaupt Kontakt. Eine kleine Restwärme kann sicherlich noch über die Kühlerbodenplatte auch zu den äußeren Heatpipes geführt werden, aber natürlich auch nur vom äußeren Rand des Heatspreaders, wo es ohnehin schon nicht so warm wird. Richtig heiß wird's ja nur in der Mitte über dem Die.



Dieser Kühler dürfte kaum zur Verwendung auf "Mainstream"-CPUs gedacht sein. Abgesehen davon haben die Heatpipes selbst überhaupt keinen Kontakt zum Heatspreader, sondern die Bodenplatte aus Kupfer (?). Und bedingt durch die gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit dieses Materials dürfte der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Mitte und Rand der Grundplatte kaum über wenige °C hinauskommen. Das heißt, dass die Effizienz der zusätzlichen Heatpipes mit steigendem Abstand zur Mitte der Grundplatte zwar mit Sicherheit abnimmt, aber gewiss nicht in einem Maß, dass man behaupten könnte, sie wären überflüssig.




Mr.joker schrieb:


> Man hätte besser fünf Heatpipes als untere Lage genommen und darüber in zweiter Lage noch mal drei und das Ganze eingebettet in einen passgenau gegossenen Kupferblock.



Ich glaube kaum, dass das viel ändern würde.


----------



## Mr.joker (12. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



da brew schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 80mm? 8 6mm-Heatpipes => 48mm + ca. 1mm Zwischenraum und auf beiden Seiten ca. 2 mm Überhang => ca. 60mm. Da sind die Grundplatten von diversen anderen Kühlern (z. B. K2 des selben Herstellers) nicht (wesentlich) kleiner.


Weil ich hier (klick) gelesen hatte, dass es sich um 8 x 8 mm Heatpipes handelt. Und ich finde, wenn man sich Bild 6 aus der News (bei pcgameshardware) anschaut, könnte das auch schon hinkommen. Aber ich weiß es nicht. 
8 x 8 mm = 64 mm; + 7 x 1,5 mm (Zwischenraum, habe ich mal so geschätzt!) + 2 x 3 mm (jeweils ganz außen) = insgesamt 80,5 mm. Das war meine Rechnung. Man könnte auch ganz grob die Auflagefläche des Silver Arrow verdoppeln, wieviel hat der, hat den zufällig gerade jemand rumliegen?
Und, ja, diverse andere Kühler, z.B. der K2 gehen auch in diese Richtung und somit am Markt vorbei.
Deshalb schneidet der K2 ja auch nicht wirklich besser ab, als z.B. der NH-D14 (je nach Setup und Lüfterdrehzahlen liegt mal der eine, mal der andere vorne).






da brew schrieb:


> Dieser Kühler dürfte kaum zur Verwendung auf "Mainstream"-CPUs gedacht sein.


Der Markt für die paar 2011er CPUs dürfte aber verschwindend klein sein. Soweit mir bekannt, gibt's da aktuell nur den Core i7-3930K und den Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition mit einer Langseite von 52,5 mm. Ich glaube kaum, dass es sich lohnen würde, allein dafür eine Kühlerproduktion aufzulegen.
Gerade die Leute, die sich z.B. einen i5 holen, tun das, um zu sparen, und wollen dann entsprechend übertakten und möchten sich dementsprechend kühltechnisch auch gerne das Maximum gönnen. Aber, wie gesagt, ist natürlich blöd, wenn dann über vier der acht Heatpipes in der Luft hängen!
Schau dir doch mal an, wieviele Leute hier schon gesagt haben, dass sie sich den Kühler evtl. holen wollen und was die für CPUs in der Sig. stehen haben.



da brew schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon haben die Heatpipes selbst überhaupt keinen Kontakt zum Heatspreader, sondern die Bodenplatte aus Kupfer (?). Und bedingt durch die gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit dieses Materials dürfte der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Mitte und Rand der Grundplatte kaum über wenige °C hinauskommen. Das heißt, dass die Effizienz der zusätzlichen Heatpipes mit steigendem Abstand zur Mitte der Grundplatte zwar mit Sicherheit abnimmt, aber gewiss nicht in einem Maß, dass man behaupten könnte, sie wären überflüssig.
> 
> Ich glaube kaum, dass das viel ändern würde.


Ist mir schon klar, dass es kein Heatpipe Direct Touch ist und auch, dass Kupfer gut Wärme leitet. Dennoch, der Die sitzt nun mal in der Mitte des Heatspeaders (es gibt Bilder, auf denen man sieht, wie klein und mittig der Die unter dem Heatspreader sitzt, z.B. hier (klick) ) und folglich machen eh nur die zwei innersten Heatpipes die Hauptarbeit. Die Wärmeleitwege vom Die zu Heatpipes in zweiter Lage oben drüber wären wesentlich kürzer, als vom Die zu den äußeren (bei nur einer Lage) Heatpipes.
In Anbetracht dessen, dass es hier nicht darum gehen dürfte, nur einen Kühler zu bauen, der halt "so lala" funktioniert, sondern darum, das letzte Quenchen Effizienz heraus zu quetschen, denke ich, das wäre durchaus ein Unterschied.

EDIT:
Ich hab hier mal ein Foto hinzugefügt, da sieht man den WLP-Abdruck einer 37,5 x 37,5 mm CPU auf dem Noctua NH-D14. Und der hat "nur" 6 x 6 mm Heatpipes. Da haben die beiden äußersten Heatpipes (bzw. der CU-Boden darunter) auch schon keinen Kontakt mehr mit dem Heatspreader.


----------



## da brew (12. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Wie dem auch sei, ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass die Leute ihren Kühler auch mal ausprobiert haben werden. 
Und wenn der hier eine Fehlkonstruktion ist, dann gibt es schon mindestens 5 andere Kühler, für die das ebenso gilt. Weil die aber größtenteils durchaus ihre Leistung bringen, halte ich diese Aussage einfach für ziemlich übertrieben, bevor es unabhängige Testergebnisse gibt, die das irgendwie untermauern oder widerlegen.


----------



## Mr.joker (12. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



da brew schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass die Leute ihren Kühler auch mal ausprobiert haben werden.


Das frage ich mich wirklich! Aber ich befürchte fast, die sind einfach nur der in ihrem Hause zunehmend um sich greifenden Gigantomanie verfallen und haben gesagt: wir machen das jetzt einfach mal! Im Gegenteil, ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass man aus Kostengründen auf aufwendige und teure Vergleichsstudien verzichtet hat.
Es könnte aber auch sein, dass die derzeitigen Produktionsstraßen auf diese zweilagige Bauweise nicht ausgelegt sind, und die Produktion somit ungleich teurer würde. Bzw. dass es ungleich teurer würde einen passgenauen Kupferblock für zwei Lagen Heatpipes zu konstruieren.
Oder, was auch noch evtl. möglich wäre, dass der Kühlersockel durch zwei Lagen Heatpipes übereinander so unvorteilhaft hoch werden würde, dass es schwierig wäre, da noch einen 140er Lüfter unterzubringen (wenn man jetzt mal von einer "vernünftigen" Gesamthöhenbegrenzung ausgeht.
Tja, Spekulation über Spekulation...



da brew schrieb:


> Und wenn der hier eine Fehlkonstruktion ist, dann gibt es schon mindestens 5 andere Kühler, für die das ebenso gilt.


So ist es! 
Man nehme z.B. Silver Arrow (4 x 8 mm) vs. Silver Arrow SB-E (8 x 6 mm) (klick). Gut, dazu muss man fairerweise sagen, dass Thermalright beim neuen SB-E Potenzial verschenkt hat, weil die Lamellen nicht verlötet wurden.
Oder schon benannten Vergleich Noctua NH-D14 vs. Alpenföhn K2.



da brew schrieb:


> Weil die aber größtenteils durchaus ihre Leistung bringen...


Richtig, mehr aber auch nicht! Ein Kühler mit 20 Heatpipes in einer Reihe würde sicher auch ziemlich weit vorne im Ranking mitspielen. Aber ein signifikanter Vorteil ist durch die Materialschlacht nicht zu erreichen. Mir ist zumindest kein Kühler mit mehr als sechs Heatpipes in einer Reihe bekannt, der sich leistungsmäßig signifikant von anderen Topkühlern absetzen kann. Und man sieht auch allgemein, Stichwort "Materialschlacht", dass man mit einer innovativen Bauweise (z.B. Prolimatech Genesis) auch massetechnisch weit unter 1000 g bleiben und trotzdem ganz vorne mitmischen kann.



da brew schrieb:


> ...halte ich diese Aussage einfach für ziemlich übertrieben, bevor es unabhängige Testergebnisse gibt, die das irgendwie untermauern oder widerlegen


Und mir sei's gestattet, Kühlerböden, die deutlich über die Heatspreader hinausragen für Fehlkonstruktionen* zu halten und zwar solange, bis dies widerlegt wird! 

*Fehlkonstruktionen im Sinne zusätzlichen Materialeinsatzes (z.B. acht (womöglich noch 8mm) Heatpipes, statt sechs (x 6 mm)), ohne einen nennenswerten Vorteil daraus zu erzielen.


----------



## Jolly91 (12. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Hmm, der Kühler wird hoffentlich auch zum Sockel 775 kompitabel sein ^^

Mein Q9550 @ 4ghz / 1,248Vcore will gekühlt werden, da rennt der Noctua NH-U12P ans Limit. Der hätte selbst in Sibirien keine Probleme. ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



Mr.joker schrieb:


> Die Wärmeleitwege vom Die zu Heatpipes in zweiter Lage oben drüber wären wesentlich kürzer, als vom Die zu den äußeren (bei nur einer Lage) Heatpipes.


 
Kurze Strecken nützen nichts, wenn kein leitendes Material vorhanden ist. Und der Wärmetransport in eine zweite Lage wäre miserabel:
Die Führungen zwischen den Heatpipes sind schmal und zudem dürfte kein direkter Kupfer-Kupfer-Kontakt bestehen, sondern noch eine gewisse Menge Lot dazwischen sein (schließlich werden die Heatpipes eingeklemmt, Boden und Deckel dürfen also gar nicht aufeinander liegen, sonst könnten sie keine Kraft mehr ausüben) und die Wände der Heatpipes sind auch sehr schlank und nur mit weiteren Wärmeübergängen als Wärmeleiter nutzbar.


----------



## Mr.joker (13. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kurze Strecken nützen nichts, wenn kein leitendes Material vorhanden ist. Und der Wärmetransport in eine zweite Lage wäre miserabel:
> Die Führungen zwischen den Heatpipes sind schmal ...


Das stimmt. Deshalb meinte ich ja auch, man müsste einen speziellen angepassten Kupferboden konstruieren (was die Sache möglicherweise verteuern würde). Man dürfte natürlich nicht (z.B. beim Everest) den vorhandenen Kupferboden nehmen und da einfach ein paar Heatpipes von der Seite nach oben packen. Sondern man müsste die Zwischenräume zwischen den Heatpipes vergrößern, ähnlich wie sie auch unter den Heatpipes sind, damit dort auch Wärme durchgeleitet werden und zur zweiten Heatpipelage gelangen kann. Vielleicht würden schon zwei oder drei Millimeter genügen (?). Und das Ganze müsste anständig verlötet werden, wie du erwähnt hast, alleine schon wegen der Stabilität und auch der Wärmeleitung. Vielleicht könnte man auch zwischen den zwei Lagen Heatpipes noch eine dünne Kupferschicht haben, also ich meine, so, als würde man zwei komplette Kupferböden inkl. eingebetteter Heatpipes aufeinander stapeln. Wenn das nicht zu dick würde...
Auch zu berücksichtigen wäre, dass man dann höchstens fünf Heatpipes in die untere Reihe legt, wegen der vergrößerten Abstände zwischen den Heatpipes. Sonst hat man wieder den Effekt, dass der Boden insgesamt viel zu breit wird.

Es gab/gibt ja schon solche oder so ähnliche Konstruktionen, z.B. 

Xigmatek Thor's Hammer
Silentmaxx Bigblock u. Twinblock
Scythe Orochi


----------



## da brew (13. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



Mr.joker schrieb:


> Es gab/gibt ja schon solche oder so ähnliche Konstruktionen, z.B.


 
Aber ausgerechnet die von dir aufgeführten Beispiele zeigen (nach einer zugegebenermaßen eher kurzen und oberflächlichen Suche), dass auch diese Bauweise nicht unbedingt sehr effizient ist. Sind zwar alles gute Kühler, aber auch nicht gerade die Überflieger.
Das Problem scheint eher zu sein, dass eine Erhöhung der Anzahl an Heatpipes generell nicht wirklich viel bringt.


----------



## Mr.joker (13. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Na ja, das sind halt zum Teil auch sehr spezielle Kühler!

Also der Orochi hat seinerzeit schon Maßstäbe gesetzt (klick), vor allem was Passivkühlung angeht (worauf er ja offensichtlich ausgelegt ist). Und in diese Richtung zielen ja auch die beiden Silentmaxx (die ja aber auch kaum getestet wurden).
Bei näherer Betrachtung der Silentmaxxkühler fiel mir aber auch auf, als hätten die es auch genau so gemacht, wie man es nicht machen sollte: Nämlich einfach zwei Lagen Heatpipes aufeinander gequetscht (klick), ohne, dass an den Seiten (zwischen den Heatpipes) wärmeleitendes Material wäre, also Kupfer. D.h. die zweite Lage Heatpipes kriegt nur noch ein wenig Abwärme von der ersten Lage ab und sonst nix.

Beim Xigmatek habe ich irgendwo (finds nicht mehr) mal ähnliches zur Bauweise gelesen, also, dass da leider Potenzial verschenkt wurde. Ich glaube, der Block, in dem die Heatpipes eingefasst wurden, war teilweise "nur" aus Alu oder so (und ich glaube, auch nicht verlötet). Außerdem haben die das ja auch mit der HDT Technik verbunden, was ja irgendwie auch widersprüchlich ist!
(Edit: Und, was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist: Der Thor's Hammer war halt auch insofern etwas unvorteilhaft, weil er ziemlich dick war, kombiniert mit engen Lamellenabständen. Hätte man die Abstände etwas vergrößert, ihn so schlank gemacht, wie den Archon und dafür in die Breite gezogen und mit einem 140er Lüfter belüftet, hätte das Ergebnis vielleicht auch (trotz der schon genannten Mängel) noch mal anders ausgesehen.)
Aber mal davon abgesehen, hat der Kühler seinerzeit auch recht gut in Tests abgeschnitten. Aber es stimmt schon, auch wieder nicht so gut, dass man sagen könnte, hier ist ein signifikanter Vorteil durch die zweite Lage Heatpipes entstanden.

Ich wollte mit den Beispielen halt nur aufzeigen, dass es offenbar schon mal den einen oder anderen Konstrukteur gab, der eine ähnliche Idee hatte wie ich. Und, dass ich - so gesehen - nicht völlig verblödet bin!
Ich glaube nach wie vor, dass die Idee mit den zweilagigen Heatpipes, richtig umgesetzt, also bei richtiger Verarbeitung und mit dem richtigen Kühlkörper kombiniert, ein Knaller werden würde!
Was zu beweisen wäre - ich weiß!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



Mr.joker schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man auch zwischen den zwei Lagen Heatpipes noch eine dünne Kupferschicht haben, also ich meine, so, als würde man zwei komplette Kupferböden inkl. eingebetteter Heatpipes aufeinander stapeln. Wenn das nicht zu dick würde..



Also davon bin ich jetzt direkt ausgegangen:
- Bodenplatte
- Heatpipes 1
- Zwischenplatte, die Heatpipes 1 auf die Bodenplatte presst
- Heaptipes 2
- Deckplatte, die Heatpipes 2 auf die Zwischenplatte presst (und dadurch den Druck für deren Pressen auf Heatpipes 1 liefert)

Aber der Einwand bleibt bestehen: Wenn die Zwischenplatte auf die erste Lage Heatpipes drücken soll, dann darf die Zwischenplatte sich nicht auf der Bodenplatte abstützen - sondern nur auf den Heatpipes. Eine Verbindung zwischen Boden- und Zwischenplatte wäre allenfalls nachträglich mittels Lot möglich, wenn der Druck bereits aufgebaut ist.


----------



## optikboom (18. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Leute!

Geht es nicht darum, ob das Teil kühlt oder nicht?


----------



## Lan_Party (19. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



DeinNachbar schrieb:


> Leute!
> 
> Geht es nicht darum, ob das Teil kühlt oder nicht?


 Es geht darum ob es effizient kühlt. 
Und das werden wir in den Tests sehen.


----------



## Lightfire (19. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

?????????? was ist das ???????????
mal ganz ehrlich wer will seinem Mainboard soetwas antun? muss man ständig angst haben das dieses Monster abreist oder wer weis was sonst noch. Und viel zu gross finde ich ihn auch, die alles entscheidene frage ist doch wohl eher wo hört das auf? muss ich bald ein eigenes Zimmer nur für den CPU Kühler frei machen?


----------



## Placebo (20. März 2012)

Gab schon schwerere Kühler und da ist auch nichts passiert.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



Placebo schrieb:


> Gab schon schwerere Kühler und da ist auch nichts passiert.


 Und das wären?
Auser den TwinBlock und den BigBlock kenne ich keine schwereren...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Der Ninja Full Copper dürfte auf alle Fälle schwerer sein.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Ninja Full Copper dürfte auf alle Fälle schwerer sein.


 Nein. Er wiegt nur 1015g. Ohne Lüfter wohlgesagt. Rund 1200-1300g mit 2 Lüftern.


----------



## Placebo (20. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Scythe Susanoo: 1,6kg (vier Lüfter; ohne 1,15kg)
Scythe Mugen 2 Copper: 1,8kg (nicht auf den Mark gebracht; ohne Lüfter)
Thermalright True Copper: 2kg (ohne Lüfter )


----------



## Nom4d (29. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Was für ein brachiales Teil... Viel zu groß, wo bzw. wie soll man den vernünftig unterbringen?


----------



## elohim (29. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*



Nom4d schrieb:


> Was für ein brachiales Teil... Viel zu groß, wo bzw. wie soll man den vernünftig unterbringen?


 
der wird auf jedes 0815 board und in jedes 0815 Case passen


----------



## Nom4d (30. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

Aber nicht wenn man einigermaßen hohen Ram hat.


----------



## elohim (30. März 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

was für etliche andere Kühler ebenfals gilt.


----------



## steveO (27. April 2012)

*AW: EKL zeigt den monströsen Alpenföhn Everest und den Matterhorn Pure CPU-Kühler*

wow... ist sogar vieleicht ne überlegung wert  xD


----------

